# UCA202 right ch not working



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

I am currently using the left channel for REW measurement because I cant get the right channel to calibrate. When I click on the start button , there does not seem to be any input signals. I double checked that all the settings are the same as when I used the left channel except I select right channel and loop back the right channel instead of left . any ideas ? Tks


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

One thing to note here ( which may apply ) ;

> Your symptom is common to all casual Vista & Win7 users who have yet to discover that they need to reconfigure the default "mono" routing of the audio control panel for the sound-cards within their "new computer". 
> So check within the recording tab of the Windows audio control panel to make sure it is set to allow stereo recording .

> The UCA202 is a generic soundcard because it uses generic built-in drivers . 

> Alternately ; your 202 may be defective . 

:sn:


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

EarlK said:


> One thing to note here ( which may apply ) ;
> 
> > Your symptom is common to all casual Vista & Win7 users who have yet to discover that they need to reconfigure the default "mono" routing of the audio control panel for the sound-cards within their "new computer".
> > So check within the recording tab of the Windows audio control panel to make sure it is set to allow stereo recording .
> ...


The sound card was set at 1 channel recording. Changing to 2 ch 44.1Khz sampling recording solved the problem . I would never have thought of that . Thank you so much.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Your Welcome !

:sn:


----------



## Blackbeard Ben (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks too!

Actually, it's a bit hard to find in Win 7/Vista - for anyone else that has this problem, the mono/stereo setting is under the _advanced_ tab of the recording device properties.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Blackbeard Ben said:


> Actually, it's a bit hard to find in Win 7/Vista - for anyone else that has this problem, the mono/stereo setting is under the advanced tab of the recording device properties.


> Here's a recent pic ( from another Shackster ) showing the tab location ( for making the change to 2-chnl recording ) .










:sn:


----------

